# Anterior pelvic tilt



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone else who rides have anterior pelvic tilt? As regards to how I developed it, I've never worked a desk job and I'm on my feet/moving around a lot so the only thing that could have caused it was/is sitting through school, or maybe it's just genetic. I've had it for as long as I can remember, but I just started trying to correct it; stretching hip flexors and strengthening abs and glutes through various exercises. It doesn't really bother me, I'll occasionally get back pain, but I'm not sure how much it affects my riding, if it does at all. I know looking at some pictures my back looks overly arched and I know it's because of this. How have others dealt with it?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think this is starting to be part of the reason I have a lot of back pain. not sure though. I have not advice, but I'll be listening.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My grandmother always said this was the result of too much horse back riding! She said her sister used to ride and started getting a "sway back" just like I have. 

My back feels fine. It is my neck which bothers me. I sure wish i knew what exercises would help with my neck!

It could very well be genetic as well. 

Fixing Anterior Pelvic Tilt: Posture tricks to make your butt and gut smaller


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

(former personal trainer here)

90% of the time its an issue with the hip flexors being too tight, there's a few good lunging stretches that will help with that, they're deffinitely not super comfy the first few times you do them but it'll help a lot.

Another good hip opener routine is Defranco's agile 8: https://www.t-nation.com/training/defranco-agile-8

He has a video out there (probably on youtube) demonstrating the techniques for it as well. It worked pretty well to fix up my back when I had a bulging disk from a wrestling injury.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Mmcleo- what do you recommend for a stiff neck? 

My Mri was normal so I think it must be a muscle imbalance. I have a lot of tension in my neck.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

4horses said:


> Mmcleo- what do you recommend for a stiff neck?
> 
> My Mri was normal so I think it must be a muscle imbalance. I have a lot of tension in my neck.


Hard to tell without seeing/knowing what part is stiff. Posture is often a big part of it. Trapezius stretches are a common one, to stretch your right side:
Push your right palm down beside your hip as low as you can (to keep your shoulder down)
tuck your chin into your left collar bone area
reach up with your left arm to the back of your head behind your right ear and gently slowly apply pressure until there's tension (not pain)
Hold for at least 30 seconds.

Massage therapy and physio are also options.

Do you have asthma or any kind of breathing difficulty? That can do it as well


----------

